# Epsom St.Helier anyone?



## sophia1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi There,
I'm currently being treated privately at the ARGC but have just spoken to my health authority and after 2 years am coming to the top of the IVF waiting list.
I've been trying to get success rates for Epsom-St. Helier, but it doesn't seem to be listed on the HFEA website and I can't find any other info on them.  Do they do transport IVF with another clinic or do they have their own clinic?  I would love to get some more info if anyone knows about them.
Many thanks,
Soph x


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Sophia 

DH and I are undergoing our 3rd attempt ICSI (1 abandoned, 1 BFN) with St Helier/King's College this month (transport IVF - self funded). We have all our tests, scans and e/c done at St Helier and the e/t at King's.  I think their results are about average, but if you contact the hospital (or pop down) Babs or Lucy (the fertility nurses in the ACU) should be able give you a copy of their results tables.

Hope this helps  

Minty


----------



## sophia1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Minty!  Can I ask if you've been happy with them and what the treatment has been like - particularly the egg collection.  I'm loathe to switch from ARGC but the money is becoming ridiculous and I can't really afford to turn down free treatment. I think I'll have one more cycle at ARGC before my number comes up.

Wishing you all the best for a BFP this cycle.   Let me know how you get on.
Soph x


----------

